# Cutting and low libido



## obi (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey everyone. I wanted to see if this was common. Have had low libido during this cut. Not taking gear just natty for now. Don't really have this problem at maintenance cals. This is the first cut that I've encountered this but also the first time trying carb cycling.


----------



## cotton2012 (Dec 12, 2014)

Sure, your natural test production will be reduced if you're overtrained


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 12, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> Sure, your natural test production will be reduced if you're overtrained



It has nothing to do with overtraining.

As a natural, your testosterone levels drop when dieting - its one of many adaptations your body makes when cutting.
Its not a huge drop but enough for you to notice, its also NOT permanent & will correct itself once you start eating at maintenance again for a certain amount of time.

Basically, its completely normal & I wouldn't worry too much about it since its temporary


----------



## obi (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok. I was wondering about it. I figured I was just a temporary deal. Does being lower in body fat have to do with anything? Say you try and hold at a low bodyfat levels?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 13, 2014)

obi said:


> Ok. I was wondering about it. I figured I was just a temporary deal. Does being lower in body fat have to do with anything? Say you try and hold at a low bodyfat levels?



Test levels drop when your cutting regardless of body fat levels.

However, if you cut to a lower body fat and plan to stay there permanently - then your test levels will never get back to where they were previously.
This is simple physiology - you weigh less, your a smaller person, therefore there is no need for the same level of test production. 
You will still recover to "normal" test levels, it just wont be as high as it used to be. 

This is one of the main reasons guys don't stay in the 5-6%bf range year round.


----------



## cotton2012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dude if someone is over trained theres gonna be a lot of suppressed stuff.


MrRippedZilla said:


> It has nothing to do with overtraining.
> 
> As a natural, your testosterone levels drop when dieting - its one of many adaptations your body makes when cutting.
> Its not a huge drop but enough for you to notice, its also NOT permanent & will correct itself once you start eating at maintenance again for a certain amount of time.
> ...


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 13, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> Dude if someone is over trained theres gonna be a lot of suppressed stuff.



The OP CLEARLY stated that he noticed his libido dropping since he started cutting. He also CLEARLY stated that he never had this problem when at maintenance.

The OP mentioned NOTHING to do with training, you simply made an assumption based on nothing because:
a) You didn't know that dieting caused hormonal downregulation.
b) You did know, but for whatever unimaginable reason decided to ignore it.

Next time, focus on what the OP is actually telling you rather than making baseless assumptions as you have done


----------



## cotton2012 (Dec 13, 2014)

You are absolutely right, CLEARLY I was stoned when I responded my bad…



[

QUOTE=MrRippedZilla;249001]The OP CLEARLY stated that he noticed his libido dropping since he started cutting. He also CLEARLY stated that he never had this problem when at maintenance.

The OP mentioned NOTHING to do with training, you simply made an assumption based on nothing because:
a) You didn't know that dieting caused hormonal downregulation.
b) You did know, but for whatever unimaginable reason decided to ignore it.

Next time, focus on what the OP is actually telling you rather than making baseless assumptions as you have done [/QUOTE]


----------

